# Honey/Ginger Baked Apples



## norgeskog (Jan 18, 2005)

Another recipe from my Kitchen of Light (by Andreas Viestad) and popular TV chef in Norway.  THis makes apples elegant

BAKED APPLES WITH HONEY AND GINGER

4 apples of choice (I always use granny smith or fuji)
1/4 cup honey
2 Tbs finely chopped peeled fresh ginger
2 Tbs unsalted butter
4 tsp sour cream

Remove the core from each apple wtihout cutting all the way through forming a hollow 2/3 inch to 1 inch in diameter.   Place the apples in a baking dish.  Fill the cavities with the honey and chopped ginger and top each one off with a small lump of butter.  Bake on the lowest oven rack for about 45 minutes until apples are tender.  Check periodically to make certain teh honey is not burning, adn if it is turn the heat down.

Serve hot or warm with sourcream or icecream.


----------



## middie (Jan 18, 2005)

i LOVE baked apples. will have to try this soon


----------



## Haggis (Jan 18, 2005)

Do you think you could mix the honey, ginger and sour cream together and place this mixture into the cavity?

I could most definitely see myself add some crumbled walnuts in as well, maybe making the cavity a litte bigger for it.


----------



## Zereh (Jan 19, 2005)

This is my kind of dessert! Perfect for satisfying the sweet tooth but low on the "guilt" factor. I think I'll be trying this for dinner tomorrow night!


Z


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 19, 2005)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Do you think you could mix the honey, ginger and sour cream together and place this mixture into the cavity?
> 
> I could most definitely see myself add some crumbled walnuts in as well, maybe making the cavity a litte bigger for it.



I am not sure Haggis, sometimes sourcream curdles when heated.  YOu could try it and let us know.  And I agree, it does need nuts.


----------



## Haggis (Jan 31, 2005)

Made these on the weekend. Admittedly I was a bit unsure of how it would turn out since I was a bit wary of the ginger (I myself love ginger, but I was wondering if it would be too strong).

They turned out excellent, the honey and ginger forms a beautiful sweet ginger flavoured syrup that warms you as it goes down. And with the melted butter, well its even better.

Next time I might look at a way to further impregnate the ginger flavour in the apples (perhaps by cutting little slits over the surface of the apple and inserting slivers of ginger) or perhaps making a stronger ginger tasting syrup to drizzle over the top of the them. And definitely put some walnuts in as well.

Thanks Norgeskog.


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 31, 2005)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Made these on the weekend. Admittedly I was a bit unsure of how it would turn out since I was a bit wary of the ginger (I myself love ginger, but I was wondering if it would be too strong).
> 
> They turned out excellent, the honey and ginger forms a beautiful sweet ginger flavoured syrup that warms you as it goes down. And with the melted butter, well its even better.
> 
> ...



You are quite welcome Haggis, and the nuts sound good.  For a different approach, peel, core and thickly slice the apples into rounds and make in a skillet carmelizing the apples.  That would certainly infuse the ginger/honey into the apples.  I am please you enjoyed them.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 12, 2005)

These sound really good.  I have never cared too much for raw apples (like them, but don't get in the mood for them), but I love things like this.  Thanks!

 Barbara


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 12, 2005)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> These sound really good.  I have never cared too much for raw apples (like them, but don't get in the mood for them), but I love things like this.  Thanks!
> 
> Barbara



You are welcome, Barbara L.


----------

